# Protonix duration - problems coming off of Protonix??



## 13698 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello!This is my first post to this forum. I've had reflux for as long as I can remember, only formally diagnosed by a physician approximately 3 years ago. I can remember waking up at night even in high school with severe heartburn. The doc put me on Protonix. His instructions were to take it daily for the rest of my life, which was quite contradictory to the information given with the medication. After being on and off Protonix for about 3 years (mostly on), I stopped it about a month ago to see what would happen.(I have no health insurance, so it's hard to keep in close followup with a doctor).It seemed over time the Protonix worked less and less. I admit, my diet leaves a lot to be desired, but I'm not overweight and do avoid the things that trigger my GERD the most.HOWEVER - I have now developed diarrhea (always combating constipation when on Protonix). Has anyone else experienced chronic diarrhea after coming off Protonix or another PPI??Thanks for any answers and help.


----------

